Ask HN: What would TV cop drama be about if drugs were legal? - hoodoof
======
facorreia
They would be about the criminal activities these gangs would migrate to, like
kidnapping, extortion, bank robbery, human trafficking, cargo theft, animal
contraband...

------
noir_lord
Murder, Rape, GBH, Weapons Dealing, Police Corruption, Financial Crimes (doubt
the last one but one can hope).

Pretty much like it is now I think.

~~~
Finnucane
CSI: SEC sounds like a thrill a minute.

~~~
noir_lord
I'd watch a crime show (as long as it wasn't CSI based..) about financial
crimes... but then I'm a bit weird, I watch bloomberg news for background
noise.

~~~
rpedela
Billions on Showtime is kind of like that.

------
jaxondu
Serial killers, ghost hunting, fighting aliens

